# gnocchi



## Encolpius

Zdravím, minulý týden se to stalo dvakrát, jednou v práci a pak s kamarádem, který je poměrně inteligentní, i když je na jazyky antitalent (kromě češtiny)...že jsem zaslechl slovo "ňoči"...v práci jsem to nekomentoval, ale kámoše (rodilý Pražák) jsem se zeptal proč pro Boha to vyslovuje "ňoči".... číšník to vyslovoval "ňoky". Nejde mi o to, jak to správně vyslovovat, ale máte podobné zkušenosti, že se tato výslovnost začíná ujímat? Jak to vyslovujete vy? Děkuji.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

tento problém se dotýká všech cizích slov, které jsou vlivem globalizace "importovány" do (nejenom) našeho mateřského jazyka, ano. Jinými slovy řečeno, jedná se o slova nepůvodní (např. románská)... A z toho nám pak plyne problém, že nevíme přesně, jak tyto nám neznámá slova vyslovovat. To znamená, máme se držet (v tomto případě) italského originálu (italsky: "Gnocchi"), nebo spíše jeho českého přepisu, ekvivalentu "nok (singulár) - noky (plurál)... 

Stejný problém jsme zde již kdysi řešili, tuším-li správně u slova "*menu *x *menü*"... Osobně mám ale takový pocit, že lidé pracující v gastronomii spíše inklinují, či mají tendenci upřednostňovat onu pro nás cizí/tzn. onu původní výslovnost. *Gastronomie je dnes oborem mezinárodním, zde se pak kuchaři snadněji spolu **dorozumějí**, používají-li jednotnou terminologii... Italská kuchyně, italská terminologie...*

My, Češi, jíme ale doma "noky"... )

Česká výslovnost:
http://cs.forvo.com/search/nok/cs/

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Často slýchávám "gnoči" . To se pak neudržím a začnu poučovat. Vyslovuji [ˈɲɔkːi], nebo spíše [ˈɲoki], tj. ňoky.


----------



## Encolpius

Možná máte pravdu, Bibaxi, asi jsem také slyšel "gnoči"....takže bude to asi rozšířený problém...
Na druhé straně si musíme uvědomit, že takové anglické slovo "puzzle" se také nevyslovuje [pazl], ale Němci to také nevyslovují podle anglické výslovnosti....kdybych řekl pazl, nikdo by mi nerozuměl....


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

to mi zní ale docela komicky, protože v českých obchodech lze právě "standardně" zaslechnout výslovnost typu "pucle/puzle", zřídka kdy/velice ojediněle "pazl" ! České děti tomu dnes také neřeknou jinak než "pucle"!!

My, Češi, si to vyslovujeme, holt, podle toho, jak nám to vyhovuje, či jak to vůbec umíme, či chceme natruc vyslovit... 

http://cs.forvo.com/word/puzzle/#en

S poděkováním,
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Ano, slyšel jsem pouze pucle a já sám to v češtině používám. Stejně to vyslovují Němci, což můžete slyšet i na forvo, na rozdíl od české výslovnosti. Forvo nemám rád!


----------



## vianie

V slovenčine gnocchi vyslovujeme iba s "k". Mali by sme im hovoriť "ňoky", ale ja som počul aj používal len "noky". U nás to nie je zas až tak rozšírená požívatina, takže možno aj preto.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Ne, že bych přispěl něčím hodnotným, pouze přidám svou výslovnost.
gnoči = to "g" polykám, zní to jen jako zahučení než jako "g"

A pucle je takové zažité. Když to vidím napsané, tak si v hlavě hraji s oběma slovy. A když slyším pazl, už v tom nevnímám tolik samotnou dětskou skládačku jako hádanku, rébus.


----------



## Encolpius

Hrdlodus said:


> Ne, že bych přispěl něčím hodnotným, pouze přidám svou výslovnost.
> gnoči = to "g" polykám, zní to jen jako zahučení než jako "g"



Naopak, velice hodnotný příspěvek....zdá se mi, že řetězovou reakci s -č už nikdo nezastaví....


----------



## Spikaly

článeček, kde je, jak se mají vyslovovat některá italská jídla, jsou tam i gnocchi

http://g.cz/seat-prosimvas-uz-dost-8-italskych-jidel-ktera-vyslovujete-blbe/


----------

